# HME Bview transparency issue with 20.2 software



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

With 20.2 software release it appears that there is an issue with BText drawn over a BView with transparency set to a non-zero number. With 20.2 software that doesn't always work as expected.

In Streambaby the closed captioning feature draws CC text using BText (white font by default) over BView (black background) with transparency set. What I found is that if transparency of BView is non-zero sometimes the result was black text over black background which makes the CC unreadable. Strange thing is it's only for some text that this happens for. Intermittently it will work OK with white text over dark background but then reverts to black text on black background.

Note that the same video with captions played on an S3 using same Streambaby code works 100% of the time with transparency set to non-zero, but doesn't work properly using Premieres.

Specifically the relevant Streambaby code is:
http://code.google.com/p/streambaby...peal/tivo/views/bgtext.java?spec=svn303&r=303

Line 61-66 draws the BView and sets transparency:

```
if (bgon) {
              bg = new BView(view, x, y, w, h);
              bg.setResource(getColor(StreamBabyConfig.cfgCCBackgroundColor.getValue()));
              if (StreamBabyConfig.cfgCCBackgroundTransparency.getFloat() != 0.0)
                  bg.setTransparency(StreamBabyConfig.cfgCCBackgroundTransparency.getFloat());
      }
```
When displaying on Premiere units, setting BView transparency to zero or eliminating BView completely fixes the problem.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, I just got 20.2 last night, and I can say that this issue isn't limited to Bviews.

The first thing I did with the new system was... to play Reversi. I actually wasn't expecting any trouble; I knew that they'd tested with it, or at least some beta testers had. Anyway, some of the white text initially appeared black as it was being faded in, and the fades themselves didn't look right. It was weird, but only for a moment, and didn't affect play (the pieces faded properly).

Then I went to exit the game, and... bang, I had a crashed TiVo. It stopped dead with the screen mostly faded out, and I had to pull the plug. Seriously? Good first impression, 20.2. (I was able to play again later without this crash, but not without the text rendering bugs.)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So are you using transparency for fading? It may be a general issue with transparency.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I decided to make a video to illustrate the bug.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rPuYzRTW_k[/media]


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

This appears resolved in 20.2.1.1.


----------

